# Disk not showing up in Windows



## osterdamus (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi good folks,

Turning to you all to help me help a friend connect the following disk as an internal, secondary disk (not boot). 

The problem is that the disk is not showing up in Windows at all, despite showing up in the BIOS. The disk is not visible in Disk Management and we're having a hard time figuring out why.

Additional information:

* The disk is visible in BIOS.
* Windows version: 10
* Windows drivers have been installed. 

What would be the next step for us to try and get this to show up in Windows? 

Thank you!

The disk:


The motherboard:


----------



## jamieboo (Oct 12, 2021)

It might need to be Initialized.
I seem to remember this happened to me once.
Can't recall exactly how I did it, but there are plenty of guides online. It's fairly straightforward.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)

How to Install a Second Internal Hard Drive on Your Windows 10 Device - dummies


Whether you need more storage or simply want to store some files separately, this guide will help you get started adding a second drive.




www.dummies.com


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

jamieboo said:


> It might need to be Initialized.
> I seem to remember this happened to me once.
> Can't recall exactly how I did it, but there are plenty of guides online. It's fairly straightforward.


They said that it doesn't show up in Disk Management, but it would even if it wasn't initialised. 

Is this the first time you have used it? 
How many other drives and PCIe cards are installed? 
It's possible with some systems that resources are shared, so if you use a certain combination of devices there will be a conflict and one of them won't work.


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

Technostica said:


> They said that it doesn't show up in Disk Management, but it would even if it wasn't initialised.
> 
> Is this the first time you have used it?
> How many other drives and PCIe cards are installed?
> It's possible with some systems that resources are shared, so if you use a certain combination of devices there will be a conflict and one of them won't work.


I’ve put together PCs myself, but it’s been a while, so pardon this question: What could the conflict be in and / or around? Interrupts? Some other address / naming scheme?


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> I’ve put together PCs myself, but it’s been a while, so pardon this question: What could the conflict be in and / or around? Interrupts? Some other address / namin scheme?


It's usually shared resources between PCIe and SATA devices. 
So you can't use all of the ports for those at the same time. 
It should be documented in the manual. 
It's probably not that but good to rule it out.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)

Are you using Ryzen with Vega Graphics?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 12, 2021)

its kind of normal. rightclick on the "this pc"-icon and choose "administer" (hope its called like that in english). a window pops up - in the menue on the left choose "disk management". now you will see all your installed drive. active ones looks blue and are good to see - the new drive should look like a "ghost" with transparence - that means "not active". now right click on the drive and then choose "initialize" or "format". after that or a reboot it should be available as any other drive 






Sometimes there comes a partition-software with the disk (often just a serialcode on an small piece of paper). Then you have to install this software which finds the drive even when windows does not. The software will do mostly the same as my other procedure.

Good luck!


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> its kind of normal. rightclick on the "this pc"-icon and choose "administer" (hope its called like that in english). a window pops up - in the menue on the left choose "disk management". now you will see all your installed drive. active ones looks blue and are good to see - the new drive should look like a "ghost" with transparence - that means "not active". now right click on the drive and then choose "initialize" or "format". after that or a reboot it should be available as any other drive.


The OP already stated that it doesn't show in Disk Management.


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

Technostica said:


> It's usually shared resources between PCIe and SATA devices.
> So you can't use all of the ports for those at the same time.
> It should be documented in the manual.
> It's probably not that but good to rule it out.


Absolutely, will check in a few minutes.



easyrider said:


> Are you using Ryzen with Vega Graphics?


Not sure, will verify in a few minutes. Thanks for the heads up.



Technostica said:


> The OP already stated that it doesn't show in Disk Management.


Yep 👍🏻


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

So, a little step closer and a bit of positive news. I've verified that it _doesn't _show up in Disk Management but it _does_ show up in Device Manager. Tried the update driver approach suggested by @3DC, but got back that the driver was up to date. 

cc @Technostica 

More info: 

* New Drive (secondary)
** The new drive shows up in Device manger => Disk Drives => _SHGP31_-_1000GM_-_2
** _Location: Bus Number 0, Target Id 0, LUN0
** *Interesting observation in Events:*
=> Device not migrated (description: something something Device ID "... was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match"

* Old, primary drive
** WDC drive
** Bus Number 1, Target Id 0, LUN0



easyrider said:


> Are you using Ryzen with Vega Graphics?


Graphics card is XFX RX 5700 tx thicc III Ultra 8GB... 🤔😀


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

In the BIOS (UEFI Bios Utility), I can see it in Boot => Boot Override as "M1: SHGP31-1000GM-2". When clicking it, well, it tries to boot it, which won't work right now. But at least it shows. 

Some observations: 

In Advanced => Advanced/Onboard Devices Configuration, for M.2_1 and M.2_2 link mode is set to Auto. Would it make sense to try "GEN 3"?

In Advanced => Advanced/HDD/SSD SMART Information _only_ the old disk shows up. The new one does not. hum hum hum... 🤔


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

You could try swapping the drives around to see what happens!


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

Technostica said:


> You could try swapping the drives around to see what happens!


The new disk has been tested in the M.2_1 and M.2_2 sockets. Removing the old boot drive is, uh, currently a less attractive solution model 😀


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

3DC said:


> Yes. Your disk is GEN 3.


Hehe, yeah 😄 changed, no visible change, sadly.


3DC said:


> P.S. What kind of CPU do you have? Is GPU integrated in your CPU?


CPU


GPU


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2021)

Sounds like the deadly case of PCI-e Lane allocation, which never favors M.2 devices.

Please describe how many drives and SATA or M.2 and which is the Boot Drive.

Also which type of Audio/MIDI Interface you use in case of PCI-e 1X being used. They also take up the PCI-e lane count.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> The new disk has been tested in the M.2_1 and M.2_2 sockets. Removing the old boot drive is, uh, currently a less attractive solution model.


Is the drive brand new and untested?
Do you have another system you can test it in?
E.g. Stick it in a laptop and try and install Windows on it via a USB stick.
Or disconnect your current boot drive and try the same thing.

So the boot drive is SATA?


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Sounds like the deadly case of PCI-e Lane allocation, which never favors M.2 devices.
> 
> Please describe how many drives and SATA or M.2 and which is the Boot Drive.


Total 2 drives:

1. Original boot drive, SATA.
2. New PCIe drive, added to socket M.2_1



Technostica said:


> Is the drive brand new and untested?
> Do you have another system you can test it in?
> E.g. Stick it in a laptop and try and install Windows on it via a USB stick.
> Or disconnect your current boot drive and try the same thing.
> ...


Boot drive is SATA, yes. We don't have a separate system to test it in, but I have entertained the thought of getting an external USB case and see if we can attach it, to at least verify that the disk is not fudged?


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

3DC said:


> On page 33 of the MB manual you have option for SATA mode selection, NVMe raid mode and SMART test. On next page you have M2.1 control.
> 
> Check this settings first.


Thanks, the settings are:

* SATA mode: AHCI
* NVMe Raid mode: Disabled
* Smart Self test: On

We see boot SATA drive in SATA6G_1.





Scrolling down, I see this. Should I see the PCIe drive here? Wouldn't think so, but not sure...





In terms of onboard devices configuration, M.2_1 control, it's set to Auto. Auto and SATA56 are available options.

I'm being whooshed a little by the manual on page 34: "If M.2_1 is detected, run X4 mode or SATA mode and disable SATA56, otherwise enable SATA65.". 

New disk is in M.2_1 socket.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 12, 2021)

I'd remove the SATA cable and try installing W10 from a USB stick to the PCIe drive.
You can abort if it sees the drive but try partitioning it in the setup first to make sure it can access it. 
That takes your current drive and W10 install out of the equation and leaves only the board and SSD.


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

Ok, everyone, I would like to say thank you so much for your help! we had to end the session, unfortunately without having resolved the issue.

Disconnecting existing root drive is an option. I’d test it if it was my own unit, but it’s not and my friend is reluctant to do so. That’s fair, I think.

I think next step is to get some external USB case to see if we can at least get it to work there (on the same unit or on available laptops) and verify it’s not a fudged unit.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2021)

SATA65 enable, SATA56 disable, etc.etc.
PCI-e lane allocation talk.

Since M.2 is not Boot you’re lucky. It’s just another device being added, and the conflict is lane allocation. 

GFX card and SATA Boot work, so you just need to try and learn the terminology being used.

AMD 3600 has 24 PCI-e lanes. You should have 6 available for the M.2, if I’m counting correctly. GFX = 16x, SATA SSD = 2 = 18 total?

Report back when you figure this out. I wish to know everything AMD ASAP.

I just built 2 x AMD 5000Gs and it was a nightmare, but most rewarding after learning the new CPUs would not allow the boards to POST, unless they were flashed first by an older 3000 series CPU first….

Yeah, nice of AMD to share this………..NOT.


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 12, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> SATA65 enable, SATA56 disable, etc.etc.
> PCI-e lane allocation talk.
> 
> Since M.2 is not Boot you’re lucky. It’s just another device being added, and the conflict is lane allocation.
> ...


Hehe… I’m sort of on top of the lanes terminology (now 😀), but as it’s not my machine I can’t verify the count. But I think your estimate is solid. It’s so weird that it shows up in Device Manger but not in disk management. 

We’ve tried tinker with almost all relevant settings with regards to the devices in the BIOS. I wonder if there’s any lane management / overview in the BIOS user interface, or if this is all just something you need to keep track of in your head. Would love to solve this…


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2021)

Motherboards


AMD, Intel,SLI, Crossfire, talk it up.




forum.level1techs.com





This forum is full of IT/Server guys, but some also tweak B450/550 boards for their own pleasure.

Maybe check out some here or at their Reddit group.
It’s where I learned how to tweak my ASRock Servers BIOS to use for audio workstations.


----------



## osterdamus (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi everyone, just a quick follow up. In the end we got a USB casing for the drive. Worked as expected, the drive showed up and could be used from there. Better than nothing, but it's still a bit of a mystery why we we couldn't have it show up while connected to the motherboard 🤷🏼‍♂️I'm sure the answer is simple, if you're in the know 😀


----------



## dhmiltov8 (Nov 1, 2021)

An external enclosure or SATa/Power cable isn't too likely to help, but it's one of the few things left you can try at home.




__





TOP Guides On Computers – Easy Explanations


Want to get easy-to-follow guides and explanations of how to deal with computers? Want to upgrade your electronics by yourself? Follow our advice to make sure everything works fine!




compulls.com




If it's not being recognized in the BIOS, Disk Management etc isn't going to see it.
As far as disassembly & repair, I really have no idea.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 1, 2021)

dhmiltov8 said:


> An external enclosure or SATa/Power cable isn't too likely to help, but it's one of the few things left you can try at home.
> If it's not being recognized in the BIOS, Disk Management etc isn't going to see it.
> As far as disassembly & repair, I really have no idea.


So as mentioned, it did work with a USB enclosure 👍🏻


----------

